# LE Parkinson's Unity A/P Corvette



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotsters,

Most of you who follow the antics of the second most famous comedy trio, Bob Tom and Danny know that there is a serious side to us when it comes to that debilitating disease, Parkinson's. Tommy lives it every day of his life and Dan and I can't begin to fathom what he goes through on a constant basis. His attitude is high and he does a great job keeping his symptoms in check. 
New procedures are being discovered and the Parkinson's Unity Walk is a tremendous fundraiser to help find a cure for this disease. Information on the walk can be found at www.unitywalk.org 
THE 16th PARKINSON'S UNITY WALK
Saturday, April 24, 2010

Come and Join thousands of people on Saturday, April 24, 2010 in Manhattan's beautiful Central Park for the 16th Parkinson’s Unity Walk.

Tommy, Dan and I will again be walking in Central Park, NY. This year, as usual I am asking you to please donate to this good cause. As a surprise to tommy, and trust me he was surprised, Dan and I had a special A/P Corvette made up in a quantity of 100 pieces for the event. For a $20 donation to the Parkinson's Unity Walk you will receive this beautiful car shipped FREE in the US. The Corvette is molded black with silver stripes and accents. It commemorates the 2010 Parkinson's Unity Walk and has Tommy's driver name over the door. It is awesome looking as the picture below shows.
Log on to the www.unitywalk.org website and look for my name, Bob Beers. Donate $20 to me as a walker and I will ship you a car while supplies last. Our goal is $2000.00 so 100 cars will be shipped out. Donate $40 or $60 and you get another car in multiples of $20. (ex $60 gets you 3 cars) While supplies last. I will have the cars at the HOCARS Superbowl show this weekend and you can pick it up there and pay cash if you prefer. I will enter your name on the website as a donor.

Thanks for your generosity and consideration. 
These cars will NOT be available any other way.

Bob Beers


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

This is a great cause. Glad to contribute.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

great cause, for a great person, Tom, I may not be as close to you as Bob, but you are one of the guys I found at a toy show many many years ago, selling your tons of willys in every color under the rainbow. I think it was Gilbertsville, Pa., maybe 20 years ago. I have always looked up to you since then.
god bless you,
Ed


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I cant find you on the list Bob. Iam sure it is me not seen it Lendell


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Done and done. This is a good thing youre doing, Bob. Im glad to donate, and getting a sweet collectors piece in the process is a healthy bonus.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

got my donation placed this is a very worthy cause. I hope this raises a lot of money.
clyde-0-mite


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Been waiting for you too post this Bob, Got my notice a couple of weeks back but wanted to support your team and the cars are just a added bonus! Its a great thing you guys are doing for Tom's honor...Heres to a cure this year!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea! Done.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Done*

What a great cause, and the car is an awesome throw-in. 

Bob


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm in & I also passed it on to all of the North Coast H.O. group. Hope that it's good weather for the walk. After the walk, will the three of you bonzai to Ohio for the Sunday Richfield show again?.............(we missed you guys at the October show)


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I cant find you on the list Bob. Iam sure it is me not seen it Lendell


Click on above link. Scroll down. On bottom right of page look for Search for participant. Click on that. Scroll down. Click on see all. Look for Bob Beers name. Click on that and it will take you to the registration/donation sign-in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*walking for a good cause*

GOOD LUCK!! Hope the weather cooperates and much money is raised.

Chris


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Thanks Bob, 

Just did my donation. My father has Parkinson's

Dave


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*thanks guys.............*

The response so far has been better than I had hoped. Bob:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Cant find your name ?? Someone post a link. Never mind I found it.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I donated, I missed Tom not being at the last MMCC show in Richfield.

__________________


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Great idea Bob.......I had no trouble picking you out of the pic, just find the guy wearing shorts!


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I alway enjoy talking to Tom at the Highland Indiana slot show. I made my donation:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll take 2 thanks


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got one . thanks to everyone help. lendell


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ok, just found it and donated.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Always a pleasure*

Hope that the weather is great for the walk. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, Great idea for a truly worthy cause! I'm sure "Tom Terrific" was moved by such a thoughtful gesture from Dan & you! I will see you tomorrow at the 
HO show for my donation.


----------



## Cubic$Racing (Sep 12, 2009)

Bob,

For an increase to the $20 donation will you ship to Canada?


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Geez Bob, you and Dan supporting the whole event?? Great to see so many donations on your behalf..
Done deal on my part.. Glad to help!
CJ


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Got mine at the show today,Tom is a great guy,and a good friend,also thanks for the surprise today Tom. :thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow 1600 Bucks already! good job bob and Phil. glad I got to join in and honor Our own tommy boy.


Coach!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> great cause, for a great person, Tom, I may not be as close to you as Bob, but you are one of the guys I found at a toy show many many years ago, selling your tons of willys in every color under the rainbow. I think it was Gilbertsville, Pa., maybe 20 years ago. I have always looked up to you since then.
> god bless you,
> Ed


TOOK ME A FEW DAYS, BUT MY DONATION WENT THROUGH. HAVE FUN GUYS.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*parkinsons walk corvette*

the cars are sold out, thanks for the donations, you guys are great. 
if you donated, email me your address for me to send the car

[email protected]
NOT pm'ing me

thanks
Bob


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

e-mail sent.

Thank you Bob. 

__________________


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Email sent.

Thank you Bob.

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Also sent email....... Thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sent mine as well.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

me too


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Mail sent

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in Bob!! Great cause!! :thumbsup: Bring plenty of water!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

email sent :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

email sent...you'll find me on your list of donors also. Looks like a great response.
John Warren


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just now seeing this. Email sent.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Bods arrived. Great looking! Thanks again. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mine came earlier today, thanks a lot.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Car came today - It's very cool - Thanks for giving us a chance to get on board this very worthwhile cause.


PickeringtonDad
a.k.a.
Bob Jones


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Package arrived today. Thank you. It's a worthy cause to donate to but you and Dan each deserve a pat on the back :wave::wave:and an "atta boy" for throwing out the additional incentive.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bummer, have not seen mine yet. This is like waiting for Christmas all over. :lol:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Omega said:


> Bummer, have not seen mine yet. This is like waiting for Christmas all over. :lol:


Well, it's probably a "White Christmas" with all of the snow going around


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Got mine today. Great cause, awesome body. Everyone wins!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

absolutly a great cause, i dont think enough people realize how difficult it is to live life with a disability. i know i am one of them. thanks bob for doing this.

Richard
(wheelz63)


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Got it. It's going right in the display case.
In the middle of my AFX 55 Chevy's of course!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Was showing off my little cars the other day to my wife who thinks we are all of a percuilar pesuasin. Explained the story behind the vettes and how Tom is such a great mentor to the hobby and a HOHT supporter, she was impressed and stated that her co-workers would never do anything like that for thier peers.. I'm pretty darn proud of our group and as always happy to know each and every one of you. Will have a big race and invite ya all after we get moved int the new house...


Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Please Check out my aution in the swap section. Payment to be made by winner direct to parkinsons charity. I will ship upon proof of donation!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Got mine today!! Thanks Bob!!

Marty


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Vete*

I received mine this week. Thanks and continue your great work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob,, 
Mine arrived Sat.. thanks!! 
CJ


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Got mine also. Thanks again Bob.

Dave


----------

